# Customer Quilt



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

This is a customer quilt I finished today. It was the first time she'd used a longarmer, she's always tied her quilts in the past. This one is going for a silent auction for single parents.


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Beautiful!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Very pretty!


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Ooooh, very nice!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!
bopeep


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

CJ - that's great. I love your quilt design for it.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Very nice...love it!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Stunning, as usual! I love it!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks! It was a pleasure to quilt, nicely pressed seams, perfectly flat borders.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

That's too nice a quilt to just tie it.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

beautiful!


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

GASP! That's beautiful!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Im jealous !!! LOVE IT !


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

OH WOW, that is just wonderful !!


----------



## gmashomemade (Dec 2, 2009)

That is truly remarkable, top and stitch design.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Machine quilting with a longarm produces beautiful overall quilting designs. I dream of having a longarm some day. I dream of having space for a longarm some day. Dream ... dream ... dream ...

? I'm wondering how long it took for this quilting project.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

It took me a total of 8 hours to do this quilt. That included consultation, loading the quilt, winding bobbins, etc. I'm a bit slower than most I think, as I spend a fair amount of time loading (an hour and a half on this one). 

I like to roll the quilts back and forth several time before I start quilting, to make sure the quilt is on nice and square.



Garnet said:


> Machine quilting with a longarm produces beautiful overall quilting designs. I dream of having a longarm some day. I dream of having space for a longarm some day. Dream ... dream ... dream ...
> 
> ? I'm wondering how long it took for this quilting project.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

That is a beautiful quilt. Love the quilting on it !


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Wow, cj..you did it!! You are now a professional long armer! lol Is this the first one you have done for money? You did a fabulous job on the quilting..it really makes the quilt pop!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Hehehe, no it's my second customer quilt. I've had to turn several down that I felt were outside my skill range. I'm still trying to get the locals to accept me and give me a chance at their quilts. Hubby figures it will take 3 years for me to get my foot in the door. Which is okay I guess, I have plenty of my own quilts I would rather be doing! :sing:



MacaReenie said:


> Wow, cj..you did it!! You are now a
> professional long armer! lol Is this the first one you have done for money? You did a fabulous job on the quilting..it really makes the quilt pop!


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

CJ, When the locals see your work on this one they we come!


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

Beautiful quilting! I had my first offer to do a customer quilt yesterday. Turned it down even though she only wanted a meander on it. Still don't think I'm ready to add to someone elses hard work!
Karen in NE Indiana


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

How much tending is required once the machine begins stitching? Do you set the machine for a builtin design and let it do a row, follow a template, or what?


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Karen, that's the smart thing to do. The WORST thing you can do is take on a quilt if it's outside your skill level. I've turned several custom quilts down for that reason. I have no desire to ruin my reputation by biting off more than I can chew! LOL

Garnet, nonstop! My machine isn't computerized, it's completely hand guided. Computerizing it would cost another $12k. Gulp.


----------

